
Show HN: Parenteeno parental monitoring goes FREE - parenteeno
http://www.parenteeno.com
======
parenteeno
Hey guys, we just switched to free plan for up to 1 device.

As we're 2 dads who are bootstrapping this with no funding whatsoever, it
would be great if you could check it out and provide some feedback.

Thanks

